
Semantic Highlighting for SQL in the Atom Editor - Qolor - DavidLGoldberg
https://atom.io/packages/qolor
======
DavidLGoldberg
I've been using this daily for several months. Mostly works. Doesn't cause any
issues that I'm aware of. Thought it was time to share!

(I know most people probably don't use Atom to edit their SQL, but looking to
get the idea out there!)

------
chris-aguirre11
thanks for this package. I just discovered Atom and will use and share with my
teammates at work!

